# Resident Evil 5 PC benchmark.



## ADF (Jul 18, 2009)

Get it here, anyone on SLI should update to Nvidia's latest beta drivers and run the DX10 benchmark.







Benchmark was run at full settings with 4X AA.

Considering my 2007 hardware setup, plus that this game was hailed for its graphics on consoles, it runs exceptional well. Personally it's not my sort of game; and frankly I don't like the style of the graphics. But benchmarking your system with a high profile game is always fun.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice find. Might try this out when I get back home from visiting family. Now I just need to upgrade my shit PC. Then I'll be set.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 18, 2009)

Cool, I will try this out once my new laptop gets in.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 18, 2009)

downloading it now, i bet the results will be crappy X3


----------



## ADF (Jul 18, 2009)

I recommend running it without AA on at first, just max everything else.

Every object is covered in some sort of blur effect that reduces jaggies; especially characters, I just turned it on because I had performance spare.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 18, 2009)

ADF said:


> I recommend running it without AA on at first, just max everything else.
> 
> Every object is covered in some sort of blur effect that reduces jaggies; especially characters, I just turned it on because I had performance spare.



i dont like AA anyways. it makes the screen look so blurry, bah >.>
i dont mind aliasing at all. and my rig isnt good enough to handle AA in most cases anyways^^

edit: alright! it wont work...
i did read the instructions but i was hoping that it would work with an ATI graphics card, too but oh well


----------



## ADF (Jul 18, 2009)

Installed Nvidia's latest beta drivers and put it under DX10 so that I could enable SLI.






That's a nice boost, it will get better with future drivers.



CaptainCool said:


> edit: alright! it wont work...
> i did read the instructions but i was hoping that it would work with an ATI graphics card, too but oh well



The benchmark works with ATI graphics cards, do you know what yours is?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 18, 2009)

ADF said:


> The benchmark works with ATI graphics cards, do you know what yours is?



sure, its a radeon x1950gt.
if i start the test with the launcher it goes into fullscreen mode and then just closes again. i tried other resulutions and window mode with the .ini file but that didnt work out, same result.


----------



## ADF (Jul 18, 2009)

X1950GT? Not really a GPU for post 2005 games, it's still shouldn't crash though.

All I can really suggest is making sure you have the latest GPU drivers and DirectX distributable.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 18, 2009)

ADF said:


> X1950GT? Not really a GPU for post 2005 games, it's still shouldn't crash though.
> 
> All I can really suggest is making sure you have the latest GPU drivers and DirectX distributable.



i keep my system as up to date as possible, drivers shouldnt be an issue^^
and yeah, that card is fairly old  but its doing its job right! i can play most newer games like fallout 3 or games based on the unreal 3 engine on medium details without big problems. its overclocked to x1950pro rates as well. the powercolor version i have has a pretty big fan and its the same chip as the real 1950pros, so thats no problem^^
but my system is rather old, anyways. i still have my old and cheap socket 939 mainboard i got 4 or 5 years ago. the only things i upgraded are the CPU (got an overclocked x2 4200+), the GPU and i got more RAM after the recent price drop (2 GB in total).
im not that much of a PC gamer anymore, for testing some free MMORPGs, browsing on the internet and media related stuff its more than enough.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 18, 2009)

DAMN YOU SHADDER MODEL 3.0!


----------



## ADF (Jul 18, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> DAMN YOU SHADDER MODEL 3.0!


How old is your GPU? Shader model 3.0 was introduced in the Geforce 6 series.

You're not going to be able to play anything modern with a 2.0 card.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a 2.4 celeron single core. With 768 megs of DDR ram, and an Nvidia Geforce FX5200. REALLY SHITTY!!!!!!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 18, 2009)

ADF said:


> How old is your GPU? Shader model 3.0 was introduced in the Geforce 6 series.
> 
> Your not going to be able to play anything modern with a 2.0 card.


 
ATi didn't roll out SM3.0 untill the X1XXX series of cards.  I have an X800XT.  However I'm not a huge gamer so it's not a huge concern.  At most, I play L4D.


----------



## Kryn (Jul 19, 2009)

All settings maxed 0xAA


----------

